# London Concours 2021



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The London Concours has announced the first of its 2021 'Great Marques' celebrating Porsche cars through the ages
The ultra-rare cars on display span from the '50s to the modern day, from the Porsche 356 to the 997 GT3 RS 4.0 and the Carrera GT
The fifth annual London Concours will take place from 8-10 June, taking in a VIP Preview Day, Style Edition and Supercar Day
Tickets are on sale now at londonconcours.co.uk/tickets, from just £25
The London Concours has revealed Porsche as the first of the 'Great Marques' classes to appear at the Honourable Artillery Company HQ from 8-10 June: Celebrating over 70 years of iconic sports car design, from 1948 to the present day, the display will feature 12 of the rarest Porsches ever made.








Among them, models such as the iconic 911 930 Turbo, one of the most sought-after 911s of the modern era, and a '55 Porsche 356 T1A GS Carrera Coupe - one of the earliest GS Carrera Coupes ever built.

Joining the 930 Turbo will be a beautiful lightweight 911 2.7 RS. Built as a homologation special, only 500 of the early 'thin-gauge' lightweight 2.7 RS models were ever built. The first model to wear the 'RS' moniker, the 2.7 represented for many the pinnacle of the 911's career. Sporting wide wheel arches and the iconic duck-tail spoiler, the car's distinctive profile is immediately recognisable.

Another road-going homologation car, the legendary Porsche 959 was originally designed to compete in the infamous 'Group B' rally class. The 959 destined for the London Concours is one of just 292 cars produced. When it was launched, the 959 was 'the fastest road-legal car in the world' serving as a testbed for Porsche for both turbocharged power and all-wheel drive - technologies which have made their way into many modern Porsches.

Sitting alongside these two is one of the most critically acclaimed sportscars of the 20th century. The spiritual successor to the original 2.7 RS, the 997 GT3 RS 4.0-litre's striking rear wing, and aggressive front splitter provide a visual nod to the car's 'RS' pedigree, while the race bred 4.0-litre 'Mezger' engine provides the car with an aural thrill unlike any other. Paired with an exquisite six-speed manual gearbox, the RS 4.0-litre's 493hp and 460Nm of torque and low 1,360kg weight, mean it is capable of propelling itself to 60mph in just 3.5 seconds. The car's hydraulic steering rack and sense of 'feel' behind the wheel secured its place as driver's car royalty.

These five cars are part of a 12-strong line-up of the most significant cars from the marque's 72-year history, which itself is one of eleven classes and features that will grace this year's London Concours, hosted 8-10 June at the Honourable Artillery Company HQ.

Andrew Evans, London Concours Director, said: "When it comes to significant marques in the world of motoring, they don't come much bigger than Porsche. Throughout the marque's history it has created some of the most important and collectable cars in the world, and undoubtedly some of the world's greatest driver's cars. We're thrilled to welcome an eclectic selection of some of the company's rarest and most interesting vehicles from the past seven decades, to the London Concours this summer."

Previously held over two days, the London Concours 2021 shifts to a three-day event to capitalise on visitor demand for more luxury brand content - from jewellery to bespoke suits - and modern supercars. The three days will be a VIP Preview Day, Style Edition and Supercar Day. At the heart of each day will remain the collection of nearly 100 rare and iconic luxury cars of all ages that has quickly cemented London Concours as one of the UK's top motoring events.

The London Concours takes place from 8-10 June 2021. Tickets are available from londonconcours.co.uk/tickets


----------

